# Mixed tire combo? Outlaw and Zilla.



## DeadSeed (Jun 5, 2021)

Been curious about this for awhile. I have a 2006 Honda Rancher 350 with a 23.5 gear reduction, 2" lift, HMF slip on, jet kit, 1.5" snorkel, axle paddle. Right now I have 28x10-12 Zillas up front and 28x12-12 Zillas in the rear. Wondering if I got a pair of 28x12.5-12 Outlaw 1's in the rear if it will help me paddle through the mud better and have the lighter Zillas up front pulling me out of the holes. Anybody ever tried a combo like this?


----------



## Blmpkn (Sep 20, 2020)

Does your machine have front diff lock? If not, and one is available, getting one installed would be more beneficial than changing rear tires. 

I'm of the opinion that zillas aren't deep enough for a true mud tire, and you seem like a true mud type of guy..

So my suggestion would be (if you have a locker) to sell off the tires you have now and buy a set of 28" mega mayhems.. 9" wide all around. If youre unfamiliar.. they're more or less the same tread pattern as the zilla, but the tread is 1.5" deep rather than a measly 1.19". That'll make a huge difference. 

A 28x9 mega mayhem weighs 31 lbs. 
A 28x10 zilla weighs 27.
A 28x12 'law weighs 41.

This means that a complete set of Mega mayhems will weigh around 12 pounds LESS than your proposed zilla/law combo. More tread, less weight.. its a win win.

I suggest a narrower tire for a few reasons.. weight.. makes steering easier and lessens feedback.. and a narrower tire will dig through mud looking for the bottom (and therefore traction) much better than a wide one. Take a look at all the big YouTube mudding channels.. they all run a squared narrow setup. Look to the best if you want to compete with the best.

If your dead set on crazy wide tires.. going to a 28x11 mega mayhem on all 4 corners would still weigh 7 or 8 pounds less than the zilla/'law combo.


----------



## DeadSeed (Jun 5, 2021)

I forgot yeah I have a high lifter spool locker in the front diff. I figured for skinnies all the way around I would just sink and I do a lot of creek riding too so looking for the optimal setup.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I would keep the same all the way around. I did something like this years ago w/ 28" outlaws and 27" vampires. In the end I wished I had just gone with all 4 of the same.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah it's never a good idea to have different sizes front and back on a 4WD machine.


----------



## DeadSeed (Jun 5, 2021)

I'm looking for an excuse to buy outlaws lol thinking maybe running all 4 skinnies. Anybody ever run all skinnies? I've only had skinny/ wide setups.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

yeah if you stick with 28 Laws, if they are the OG law, then I would do all skinnies. the wides tended to ride like a log truck back in the day.


----------

